# Long Term Property Nr La Nucia Wanted



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,
I am moving to La Nucia in January and will be staying with friends while I look for a long-term property to rent in or as close to this area as possible but we are flexible about location, within reason. 

I am in full-time employment and would like to find somewhere with a minimum of 2 bedrooms, access to the internet is a must and a pool and garden would be great, it would need to be fully furnished.

The property would be for my wife and myself, we have no pets and our children are all grown up, they would not be living with us but would like to visit us, hence the requirement for at least 2 good sized bedrooms and 2 bathrooms would be ideal but not a must have.

I (we) would be available for viewings in early January but our friend could have a look on our behalf before then and make a decision.

No Agents please as we are trying to save as much money as possible so we want to avoid fees where possible.

Cheers, Kenny


----------

